

Ask HN: Setting Goals - sscheper

So after hearing how 37 Signals recommends against setting goals, I've been trying to figure out if I should set goals for myself personally.<p>I've tried a variety of methods (like Setting SMART Goals, using software, reflecting and setting one simple goal), but I wanted to hear what you've found to work personally. And if you even think goal setting works (in your opinion).<p>I'd also be interested in hearing any innovative goal-setting practices you've heard of. Or if you could share some interesting methods that others used in setting goals.
======
imp
An oldie but goodie is from Think and Grow Rich:

[http://www.amazon.com/Think-Grow-Rich-Napoleon-
Hill/dp/04492...](http://www.amazon.com/Think-Grow-Rich-Napoleon-
Hill/dp/0449214923)

Develop one Definitive Chief Aim. It's a very specific medium to long-term
goal (1 - 20 years or so) with a specific deadline. Repeat it to yourself
every day. Whatever your mind can conceive and believe, it can achieve.

Don't bother with intermediate goals that you aren't fully passionate about.
Spend the time to determine what is truly important to you and focus on that.
It worked for Bruce Lee:

 _My Chief Personal Aim In Life:

I, Bruce Lee, will be the highest paid Oriental superstar in the United
States. In return I will give the most exciting performances and render the
best of quality in the capacity of an actor. Starting in 1970, I will achieve
world fame and from then onward till the end of 1980 I will have in my
possession the sum of $10,000,000—then I will live the way I please and
achieve inner harmony and happiness.

Bruce Lee 1969_

[http://www.martialdevelopment.com/blog/think-grow-rich-or-
di...](http://www.martialdevelopment.com/blog/think-grow-rich-or-die-trying-
the-bruce-lee-story/)

I just read the book last fall so I obviously haven't achieved my goal yet,
but I have until December 31st, 2014 to get there.

Also, for another method, Randy Pausch in his Time Management lecture (a
really good lecture) said that he always knew what needed to get done that
day, that week, and that semester. So that might be a good way to set
incremental goals.

~~~
sscheper
imp -- Thanks for the insight. I really need to re-read Think and Grow Rich.
Awesome link. Had no idea Bruce Lee did that.

------
cianestro
Rules I live by to get things done (that work for everyone): 1\. Figure out
what you have done. 2\. Decide what task demands your immediate attention NOW
_. 3\. Stop debating and devote yourself fully to doing #2_ * and disregard
time __* completely while doing so. 4\. Repeat __ __.

#'s 2-3 constitute a task or procedure but can scale to either smaller or
larger scales.

 _This could be anywhere from taking your next breath to factoring a complex
polynomial.

_ _Always live within the lowest common denominator (subroutine) within any
given procedure.

_ __Use your internal clock. Work accumulators (internal clocks) are better
measures of elapsed work whereas clocks just measure elapsed time. (How many
times have you stopped to look at the clock and say, "Wow, I've been working
for 2 hours! Better take a quick break." This is how you lose your mojo juice
and start looking for crap like SMART goals or self-reflections as a cure for
laziness. Work is the only known cure for laziness--and goal-setting is a
symptom.)

 __ __Never waste energy thinking beyond the next task. This is because the
distant future is uncertain whereas reevaluating the past per iteration of a
task provides a clearer picture of where you're heading. However, this model
works best in an environment where your work is predetermined like in school
or a day job. In a startup you would have to devote a small fraction, say no
more than 10% of your time, to developing a mental "big picture" and the rest
to the model presented here. As we all know, while ideas change, work stays
constant.

~~~
sscheper
Damn good insight, Cianestro. Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.

I like how you've made it so simple and action oriented.

You're speaking of flow when you mentioned "Wow, I've been working for 2
hours! Better take a quick break." I definitely think that's a good gauge of
setting the right goal, or at least doing what you were meant to do.

------
pedalpete
I assume you are referring to this post
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1689-link-ready-aimfail-
why-s...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1689-link-ready-aimfail-why-setting-
goals-can-backfire) ??

As I understand it, it does not recommending you don't set goals, it is just
recommending that goals be something more than a to-do list or group of
numbers.

Let's take a goal such as 'fix a bug within two days'. What 37 Signals is
saying is that that isn't a good goal if by fixing that bug, you introduce two
others.

Or 'add two new paying customers a day', doesn't help if you lose 3 per day.
So you'd be better off with a goal like 'grow revenue 3% each month'.

How you word your goals is very important, and makes sure you are focusing on
the right things.

That's my take on it.

------
jojopotato
I don't think that goals themselves are a bad idea, they give you something to
aim for and a sense of completion once you get there. Personally I've found
that setting short term goals ( < 1 week away ) has helped keep me on course.

That being said, the company I work for requires us to set SMART goals every
quarter and account for >= 70% tied to individual bugs. This is a complete
nightmare for me because the goals that are defined for us don't conform to
SMART at all and everyone ends up fudging their hours to meet the 70%
requirement.

